# Barnaby, 6 Month Surgery Update



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

It's been six months since Barnaby had his tumour removed. I am pleased to report he is doing great. He has a two inch patch on the back of his head where the fur refuses to grow back, but apart from that "old grey moustache" as he is affectionately known, is still his handsome self. He has some issues with general stiffness and muscle mass loss which we are addressing at present, but apart from that all is good in the swishy household!. We are so glad to have found this forum. Hugs and golden wishes to you all!.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am glad that Barnaby is doing well. Keeping my fingers crossed that he will stay that way, grey moustache and all


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Really glad to hear that sweet Barnaby is doing well, he's a little star. Sending him huge hugs from us and Sammy!

p.s - this forum really is the best isn't it  I'm addicted! lol.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad to hear he's well and his tail is swishing.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Awesome news!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Great 6 months report, I remember his first post when he told us 'bout his surgery. Hugs to you and your sweet boy from Charlie and his mommy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

HolDaisy said:


> Really glad to hear that sweet Barnaby is doing well, he's a little star. Sending him huge hugs from us and Sammy!
> 
> p.s - this forum really is the best isn't it  I'm addicted! lol.


Glad I'm not the only one whose addicted!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

That is such a great update - thank you for sharing. Happy six monthaversary! Big hugs to Barnaby! Who needs all that old fur anyway?


----------

